# Mozzarella with the AMNPS using dust instead of pellets



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2011)

I decided to do a demo using the AMNPS with dust to demonstrate how well it does both pellets and dust.

We buy the water packed "fresh" mozzarella from Costco that comes in the two packs. 

The first part of the process is to unwrap the cheese and drain it then dry it on paper towels. I then cut the chubs in half and set them in the fridge for about 2 hours to "form a skin" on the outside of the cheese. This process allows the cheese to take on smoke but not render too much moisture during the process. Kind of a moisture barrier if you will. 

Here is the cheese after sitting in the fridge for 2 hours - notice the light skin on the outside of the chubs








Here are the flavors of the day. I keep my dust in jars (Bears idea) to keep them dry







Here is the AMNPS loaded with one row for a 2- 21/2 hour smoke. 







Here we go into the smoker with the AMNPS lit and ready to run







Here we are at the one hour mark- the box is staying in the 70's outside temp is about 75 and climbing 







Here we are at the two hour mark. Notice there is some moisture loss on the foil. The outside temp hit 85 and the interior was close to 80. Notice that the AMNPS still has about 30- 45  minutes more smoke to give.   







Here is the finished product. You will notice a little sweat on the cheese. I usually let this air dry for about 20 minutes then wrap them in plastic wrap and into the fridge. 







The big advantage to using this "fresh" mozzarella is that you can eat it as soon as it cools and rests for a few hours. We cut slices and give them a light pinch of sea salt right before eating which really brings out the flavor. Give this cheese a try, you will be amazed how good it is. They used to do this in all the NY Deli's that made their own cheese until too many of the caught on fire smoking or at least that is the story we got last time we tried to find some in NY.

I hope you will try using the AMNPS using dust - as you can see it burns very well in this unit. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 22, 2011)

That looks great Gary. Prob is that the Mrs went to costco today BEFORE you posted this LOL.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice job Gary...

It is about time I smoke some more cheese, I used the last I had last week...


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 22, 2011)

Sir,

What model Cookshack are you using?

Did you bring air in from outside by means of an air pump or did it get enough from opening the door a few times?

It looks good, I need to pick up some cheese again and give mine a try, I have a smokette.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2011)

Great Job Scar!

Apple & Pecan are one of my favorite combinations

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> Sir,
> 
> What model Cookshack are you using?
> 
> ...


I have a SmokinTex 1400 not a Cookshack and once I raised the unit off the drip pan about 3" I am not having intake issues


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice job Gary!

Great tutorial!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2011)

MMMMMmmmmmm-----------That looks Great, Gary !!!!

Thanks for the tutorial!!!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow It looks great and porbably it is yummy too thanks  Gary


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like perfectly smoked moz too me. Nice post.


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks great Gary! Looking forward to trying some when it cools off around here, maybe in December.


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2011)

Scar your smoker looks as bad as mine does....USED !!!!   Great job on the cheese !!!!


----------



## dnovotny (Sep 23, 2011)

just  a suggest  to keep the heat  down add a pot of ice inside

your smoker about the smoke and it will keep the temp down as

you cold smoke...


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 23, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 23, 2011)

dnovotny said:


> just  a suggest  to keep the heat  down add a pot of ice inside
> 
> your smoker about the smoke and it will keep the temp down as
> 
> you cold smoke...


I do that normally on  a hot day but I did this early in the AM and it doesnt usually get that hot. Thanks


----------



## boykjo (Sep 23, 2011)

looks great scar.... need to smoke some cheese... Had some smoked pepper jack at solaryellows tues and it was great... thanks for the tutorial

Joe


----------

